

Tell HN: Browsers on the desktop should work more like iPhone OS 4.0 - jaekwon

I have a hundred or more tabs open on typical days. Before, I'd be force to restart my browser and reduce the number of tabs. But now that FireFox is more stable, I can go on indefinitely without closing any of my tabs -- at the cost of creeping memory consumption and longer UI response latency.<p>I want my browser to close old (more than 24 hours old) tabs that are taking up CPU and memory.<p>I don't ever want to have to close tabs again, unless I explicitly want them removed from my 'tab space'.
======
pedalpete
I hear what you're saying, but I don't know that being more iPhone OS 4 is
really what you want.

What is it about OS 4's panes that you like? I think you would just get to the
point where you have days and days of tabs open?

What do you gain by having all these tabs open (particularly as you are
requesting that they be closed for you if you haven't used them in 24 hours.

You could be on to something really clever here, but I think you need to look
deeper into the 5 whys?

[http://www.isixsigma.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=it...](http://www.isixsigma.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=1308:&Itemid=49)

~~~
jaekwon
It's not about their panes. It's about memory and CPU management and not
having to worry about which tabs to close. They'll _all_ get closed
eventually, so it sort of forces you to use the history browser.

------
kingnothing
Sounds like something a simple Firefox plugin could take care of...

